# Bay Area's 25 deadliest roads for cyclists



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

From the Chronicle. The recent RBR ride went on 5 of the top 25 roads!

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/object/article?f=/c/a/2008/03/16/MNPFVK8RU.DTL&o=1


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

We aren't doing any of those on the April 5th ride. It'll be like a soft cushy pillow ride.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

I don't like it. The methodology is flawed. Those are the road where more cyclists ride. When there are more cyclists, there are more accidents.
this is same conclusion as Labrador retrievers are more dangerous than tigers and great white sharks. More people are bitten in the US each year by labs than tigers and sharks combined.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

ahh. nice. i was just about to say... accidents per cyclist (or some other "per" statistic) would probably be a better statistic. this one is nearly useless.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

Cruzer2424 said:


> ahh. nice. i was just about to say... accidents per cyclist (or some other "per" statistic) would probably be a better statistic. this one is nearly useless.


just actually "looked" at the list...

i just realized I think I ride camino tassajara at LEAST 4 times a week.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

Middlefield Road WTF?!?!??! That was one of my standard road rides 12 years ago, surely it hasn’t become inherently lethal since then!??!?! Sheesh, must be all those non natives with the lack of insurance in the Redwood City leg of Middlefield, or is it the questionable youth who ride at night wearing all black (*ahem* Raiders getup) going the wrong direction with no lights or reflectors who are the victims??!?!? One can only speculate, but I am a bay area native and have seen the obvious changes over the past forty years. Aaaaghh! End rant. Damn you kids, get off my lawn!!!


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

CoLiKe20 said:


> When there are more cyclists, there are more accidents.


The problem is that the numbers are too low to mean anything, which is a good thing! For example, at the moment, the most dangerous road in the bay area is probably considered to be Stevens Canyon Road, where we recently lost two cyclists and had another one injured. 

Some of those roads are pretty long. Hwy 84 in San Mateo County goes from the bay, over the mountains to the sea. It has to be 30 miles, at least. Which part of that 30 miles is the most dangerous? The section from Hwy 35 to the sea? Or, could it be the urban section between 101 and 280? Gee, I wonder.

Finally, some of those roads are just stupid to ride on. I think you have to have a death wish to ride on Hwy 92. And Hwy 82? That's El Camino Real. I can't think of any stretch of El Camino that I would want to ride on.


----------

